# TT Forum wins top communications award 2016!



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for your support throughout the year. We've again been awarded the top Audi Driver International award for communications. Well done everybody 










Keep talking!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] 
Excellent but Never had any doubts  
Hoggy.


----------



## alf1956 (Jul 29, 2010)

A richly deserved award as I have never been a member of any other forum that has excellent communications like this one has & I have been a member of quite a few in my 40+ years of driving. Well done!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Congratulations to the forum


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Wel done chaps. Now when my wife gives me this look when I'm on the iPad :roll: I can tell her I'm doing my bit for team glory. 

VT


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Excellent and well deserved.
Who came second?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ZephyR2 said:


> Excellent and well deserved.
> Who came second?


I'll inquire with Autometrix to post here.

Thanks again to all for making this award possible


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ZephyR2 said:


> Excellent and well deserved.
> Who came second?


Congrats


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ZephyR2 said:


> Excellent and well deserved.
> Who came second?


Sorry it took so long for the reply but Autometrix is obviously very busy after a big event like ADI. So here it is:

Runner up for communications is the _quattro_ Owners' Club.

If anyone likes any more info, we now have the full list.



YELLOW_TT said:


> Congrats


Thanks Andy


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Looks like someone is running low on vodka.


----------

